# physical health



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

So, we have nutritional health down, now it is time to get physical. 

Throw it at me. I need some good ideas. I am trying to find good plans for DIY dog powered treadmills, DIY swimming area(if this is even possible without spending a ton). Body control exercises(my dogs don't know where their feet are), massage exercises, etc. 

I am trying to develop a good regime here. I want my dogs and myself fit and close in relationship. I will hopefully be moving back home in a few months and selling my house so I will be located in a better neighborhood and will have extra money for once. This will allow safer and longer walks, and possibilities for more equipment.

I currently have a good flirt pole for my ACD(I am in love with it just as much as he is), am looking at bike attachments for my anxious Aussie(only way I can exercise her, she CANNOT be allowed to slow down with her state of mind) and the treadmill plans for my dysplastic lab. 

so throw some ideas at me. I am trying to get plans together for when I move, I want to immediately start the dogs off in a good routine at the new place. I do not have enough time to simply walk them long enough each day to tire them out since I have two herding breeds that act like the energizer bunny, so I need some faster draining ideas. 

Also, anyone ever trot a chihuahua alongside their bike? My Chi has endless energy and I thought I could take her with my lab for a slow constant trot in the grass since my lab can't go fast anyway. (I expect that to be an interesting sight)


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Agility "obstacles" are a good quick and fairly cheap DIY. weave poles and jumps are pretty easy to make and most dogs enjoy doing them. An A frame or balance "beam" are a little more expensive but can help with feet awareness.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I would check agility forums, like cleanrun. They can recommend equipment likeo balance balls and exercises like box work and stairs to improve proprioperception.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

riding a bike jogging a Chi, riding a bike jogging a Chi. that doesn't seem
close to right. if your going to jog the Chi i think you should get a basket
to put the Chi when she can't go further. i don't think you're going to make
a block before the Chi is done.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> riding a bike jogging a Chi, riding a bike jogging a Chi. that doesn't seem
> close to right. if your going to jog the Chi i think you should get a basket
> to put the Chi when she can't go further. i don't think you're going to make
> a block before the Chi is done.


lol, you are probably right, then again this gal can run for an hour straight chasing my cattle dog. If I took her though, it would be very slow probably only around the park a few times with my old lab. My chi is not like most thankfully. I chose her specifically for her personality and endurance. She is a tough little cookie. 


Has anyone used a water trough to let their dog tread water? Are they long enough?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I think if you can set up a "sling", you could make it work. Or an underwater treadmill?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Celt said:


> I think if you can set up a "sling", you could make it work. Or an underwater treadmill?


I am thinking if I can build a 'frame' of sorts to hold a harness in place, it may work. Or, I may drop some hints to a friend's husband that seems to be able to build anything and see what he comes up with. haha

I did find some plans for a homemade treadmill. I am hoping those will work since I can't afford the fancy slat mills but I want a free spinning one with an incline.


----------

